
Insulin Pumps, Decapped Chips and Software Defined Radios - pschwamb
https://medium.com/@ps2/insulin-pumps-decapped-chips-and-software-defined-radios-1be50f121d05
======
beached_whale
These open source projects are life changing. There is a risk, but because one
is building it themselves and when weighed against the risks of less control
it feels like a win.

